# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Niet ongesteld,wel pil/diaree

## lonny

Hey allemaal, 

had een vraagje, ik loop best te stressen dus misschien kunnen jullie me helpen: 
Ik zit nog voor 2 dagen in mijn stopwee, het is nu maandag en woensdag zou mijn stopweek afgelopen moeten zijn...
Nja ongeveer 2-3 dagen voor het stoppen van mijn pil voor deze maand, kreeg ik al last van mijn rug. Dus ik dacht aah nja das normaal bij mij altidj dus komt wel goed. Nu heb ik vanaf die tijd, enorme rugpijn, een rommerlige buik, en aan de zijkanten van mijn buik van dei pijntjes die je ook bij je ongesteldheid hebt, af en toe diaree, af en toe witte afscheiding, hoofdpijn en moe... maar mijn ongesteldheid is tot nu toe uitgebleven, af en toe heb ik zo een soort push/wee moment dat... weet niet wat dat is, maar ik wordt gewoon niet ongesteld... 
ik heb mijn pil volgens mij wel goed genomen, al heb ik een aantal keer de pil WEL BINNEN DE 12 UUR TE LAAT genomen... 
in de bijsluiter van mijn pil staat binnen 12 uur te laat nemen dan is er niks aan de hand, daarna weer op de normale tijd innemen... dat KAN 2x oer dag betekenen... maar dan HOEFT dat toch niet... want ik ben bij die nieuwe tijd gebleven, die zat niet ver van de 1e tijd af... en hebd at de hele periode volgehouden... was dit fout van mij, heeft dit er iets mee te maken en KAN/BEN ik nu zwanger dan?

Wat denken jullie EN wat moet ik doen.. ik voel me best stressig zo...

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Lonny,
Je schreef dit een maand geleden...hoe gaat het intussen met je??

Xx

----------

